# Phoenix Flame / RadWitchyTransBitchy / Evey Eclipse / Fyrebrrd



## chimpburgers (Apr 28, 2016)

This is a work in progress because there's potentially a lot more out there that hasn't been found about this cow yet but already there's been so much discovered just in the last thread alone to the point where they needed a thread of their own to share how horrifying some of their Facebook pictures and statuses could get. Powerword so far has been difficult to find but I'm still working on it. They've gone dark before on Facebook so I wanted to get as much as I could as a reference.

Recently, Phil made this bizarre status update about his Facebook about a friend of his that he's been talking to and it got many people here curious as to how much of a cow they could be. Well you shouldn't be disappointed because there was so much dirt and embarrassing shit on them that you could talk about all this content for weeks.

This picture alone made this dude worth a thread IMO. It's one of the scarier lolcow photos I've ever seen and something that I think should be turned into a meme or icon for this site.







There's a lot more like this in their gallery online, but here's what we already know so far about this cow based on what @Smutley discovered and what I was able to find by digging and trying to find other names.

Their Twitter is currently protected but there are archived tweets available.
They love to ebeg for money constantly on their Facebook account and that's why they have cash.me, YouCaring, and I am Totally Desperate accounts.
Their OKCupid account bio is really embarrassing and one other reason they are such a cow.
They have been forced to use their real name on their Facebook before and he was freaking out about it.
@varvarstvo also was able to uncover some content about this cow:



> So, about this Phoenix person...
> 
> This nifty little site gives an overview of Phoenix's previous twitter bios, which unsurprisingly revolve about being a tranny misandrist radikewl queer or something. (archive)
> 
> ...



Here comes some of the scarier content. These were more status updates and photos that I capped. Prepare for a lot of cringe.










Copy paste of a previous post I did but the information is just as relevant here:

There's a ton of shit on this buddy of ADF's. They went under a different name on twitter called RadWitchyTransBitchy and there's shit that I found just by typing that name in Google. I think they have a sister. No deadname yet but I'm thinking about spinning this off into its own thread cause there's so much content here. What does everyone think thus far?

Some already archived tweets:

http://bioischanged.com/Fyrebrrd

On Moonbattery:

http://moonbattery.com/?p=59155

They live in Santa Clara County which might give me a clue. I will be checking on this.

http://www.transhousingnetwork.com/post/130978032628/seeking-couch-in-south-bay-area-ca
http://archive.md/mul6z

Some other links:

http://bestevents.us/denver-queer-amp-tranny-ampor-womens-show-mutiny-info-cafe/662698

They made it on Beforeitsnews too.

http://beforeitsnews.com/opinion-co...ect-reparations-for-being-female-3016062.html

http://thespeakerfiles.blogspot.com/2015/06/victim-feminists-demanding-reparations.html

Lol.






This is the rest of the content that I have that I didn't previously post but highly worth mentioning.



Spoiler: It appears that they've been trolled already before but still susceptible to it.













Spoiler: They reveal their own weight and shoe size in this status update













Spoiler: They tried getting their Facebook back by changing the name on it













Spoiler: What the fuck am I looking at?













Spoiler: They wrote for Damcollective.tv but the link is dead













Spoiler: Typical sperging you'll find


----------



## StanCommodore (Apr 28, 2016)

Motherfucker looks like he walked out of a Tim and Eric skit.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Apr 28, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FMbx0rZH.jpg&hash=70351484603695baeb751466e5b56379 




Just needs green hair.


----------



## 女鬼 (Apr 28, 2016)

Reposting my favourite picture of his:

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/j8ki5nly-jpg.89367/

The armpit hair really does it.


----------



## VLAD (Apr 28, 2016)

That picture at the top will haunt my dreams for years to come.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 28, 2016)

Confirmed for MtF tranny. I haven't even gotten all their photos yet either.


----------



## 女鬼 (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Confirmed for MtF tranny. I haven't even gotten all their photos yet either.


It's not often you see the "bloodmoon, magical womb, my vag is on sync with mother nature" woowoo shit coming from a tranny.
If anything, the "mystic wombyn" types are usually pretty TERF-y.


----------



## cumrobbery (Apr 28, 2016)

Face looks like a mask


----------



## clowney (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Confirmed for MtF tranny. I haven't even gotten all their photos yet either.


"Energy, eclipse, shifting of the moon" I have no idea what they're saying here. It like the mad ravings of a killer in a horror movie.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 28, 2016)

Possibly lived in Rosedale, NY in 2013, w/ "Artemis Fowl Nut" (Harry Potter reference) as another alt.

https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/13807570-phoenix-flame

http://archive.md/BsA6m (last updated 2013 and shows shit since you need to be logged in on Goodreads)

https://www.fictionpress.com/u/838545/Artemis-Fowl-Nut (last updated 2012)

http://archive.md/ZUMHo


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 28, 2016)

As I said in one of Phil's threads: face and language of a serial killer.

Also why do so many mtf go for "witch"?
Is it autism?


----------



## VLAD (Apr 28, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Also why do so many mtf go for "witch"?
> Is it autism?


*Long answer:* Fetishization of the feminine mystique they wish they could have, but can never hope to achieve.
*Short answer:* Yes.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 28, 2016)

You can see the stubble.






Would not bang.


----------



## Handsome Pete (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FMbx0rZH.jpg&hash=70351484603695baeb751466e5b56379


If I was writing a wild west ghost story, this is what the Grim Reaper would look like.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> They love to ebeg for money constantly on their Facebook account and that's why they have cash.me, YouCaring, and I am Tota


Good candidate for unactivated gift cards.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 28, 2016)

"Reminder that I am under no obligation to hold my emotions in or perform my gender in a way that pleases you"

Funny that, cos likewise no-one else is under any obligation to hold in their mockery when they see you, nor are they under any obligation to act in a way that pleases you either.  But I suppose that's some sort of -ism or -phobia.  Strangely enough, not many people actually care.


----------



## cwcproquo (Apr 28, 2016)

Stubble, lipstick on teeth, nose hair, out of control eyebrows... Don't worry, your "gender performance" is not pleasing anyone.


----------



## Null (Apr 28, 2016)

Holy shit it's Robbie Rotten.


----------



## Poor Choices (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> You can see the stubble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if anyone was like me and noticed that one of the many plastic surgeries this guy would need is an ear reduction the medical name is otoplasty


----------



## Erubetie (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> You can see the stubble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: He's trying to steal Klaus Nomi's look


----------



## Clockwork Dragon (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Confirmed for MtF tranny. I haven't even gotten all their photos yet either.



OMFG... he's having sympathy periods?! 

He looks suspiciously like TFVG's older, sluttier sister.


Spoiler



https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FMbx0rZH.jpg&hash=70351484603695baeb751466e5b56379


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## VLAD (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>


I don't think most people "forget" their gender or sexual orientation.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 28, 2016)

Clockwork Dragon said:


> OMFG... he's having sympathy periods?!
> 
> He looks suspiciously like TFVG's older, sluttier sister.
> 
> ...




This shit is begging to be made into a smiley.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



All Wiccans are lolcows.


----------



## 4Macie (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Confirmed for MtF tranny. I haven't even gotten all their photos yet either.


As a woman, I've never felt the moon and the tides in my womb. I've never been able to sense what course the moon is in, much less an eclipse, with my womb either. I feel like a lot of MtF lolcows think being a woman is all magical...but if they actually had to be a woman for a month...they'd change their mind real quick. 


chimpburgers said:


>


I'll take "Things That Didn't Happen" for $500. My guess is that a single man opened the door, noticed Phoenix was there, and just held it open a little longer.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 28, 2016)

So I take it Phoenix is a popular name among the trannies...


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This picture alone made this dude worth a thread IMO. It's one of the scarier lolcow photos I've ever seen and something that I think should be turned into a meme or icon for this site.



Holy shit.  Dat Joker chin.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 28, 2016)

So wait is this the other person who was with ADF in the buying cheese photo?


----------



## Smutley (Apr 28, 2016)

Ruin said:


> So wait is this the other person who was with ADF in the buying cheese photo?



No, that was AJ "Alice" Luxton from Portland


----------



## Positron (Apr 28, 2016)

When Mother Earth gives you penis, She intends you to be *MALE*.
It's a sad state of affair that even wiccan moonbats can't be consistent with their pseudophilosophy.


----------



## Lysistrata (Apr 28, 2016)

I had a feeling PF would have his own thread before long, seems like an...interesting...person


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2016)

Positron said:


> When Mother Earth gives you penis, She intends you to be *MALE*.
> It's a sad state of affair that even wiccan moonbats can't be consistent with their pseudophilosophy.



"my womb"

You don't have a fucking womb.  You're a FUCKING WHITE MALE!


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Apr 28, 2016)

So he's gonna worship Phil as some kind of potato totem?


----------



## niggers (Apr 28, 2016)

this is obviously fucking fake

the third line from the bottom even changes font


----------



## The Dude (Apr 28, 2016)

This dude looks like Scott Bakula in an episode of Quantum Leap where Sam Beckett jumps into a woman and Bakula has to dress in drag to play the character. I mean, talk about your non-passing trannies! This dude is fucking grody and from the sound of it is just as mentally unstable and selfish as Phil.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 29, 2016)

*Phoenix is a neurodivergent White Transgender Woman suffering under homelessness. She is on parole after an arrest defending occupied Ute land in so-called Utah from a tar sand strip mine. *

https://www.facebook.com/WildRootsFeralFutures/posts/976182115772413

http://archive.md/9kV13

Here is a different YouCaring page than it is linked in the OP, but I´m not authorized to watch the page. archive.md doesn´t work either here.

https://www.youcaring.com/phoenix-flamecaller-433910






The Damcollective.tv site linked in the post is expired, though.


----------



## cwcproquo (Apr 29, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> *Phoenix is a neurodivergent White Transgender Woman suffering under homelessness. She is on parole after an arrest defending occupied Ute land in so-called Utah from a tar sand strip mine.*



Translation: Phoenix is a homeless white male autist who's on parole after trying to tumblr IRL.


----------



## tweaker the cat (Apr 29, 2016)

Handsome Pete said:


> If I was writing a wild west ghost story, this is what the Grim Reaper would look like.


"The man in black fled across the desert, and the Gunslinger followed."


----------



## Psycho (Apr 29, 2016)

tweaker the cat said:


> "The man in black fled across the desert, and the Gunslinger followed."


Dark Tower fan.  Awesome!


----------



## 4Macie (Apr 29, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> *Phoenix is a neurodivergent White Transgender Woman suffering under homelessness. She is on parole after an arrest defending occupied Ute land in so-called Utah from a tar sand strip mine. *
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WildRootsFeralFutures/posts/976182115772413
> 
> ...


The moment someone uses CIS as an insult; I instantly assume they are lolcow material. 
They are literally hating on someone because they are happy and ok with the gender they were "assigned" at birth. What? Are we also suppose to hate being whatever gender we were born with and we should all become trans? How does that work?


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 29, 2016)

Let's have a pity party!


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Let's have a pity party!


So if she weights as much as a duck, and a duck floats on water like a piece of wood, that means she's a witch and we should burn her?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Let's have a pity party!


Where's that Weird Al "First World Problems" video when you need it?


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 29, 2016)

As a side note, ADF did like and comment on that status too. It's a common occurrence with many of the statuses that appear.


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 29, 2016)

What is it with these types of trannies and the way they pick names?
A "normal" name wasn't good enough?
I honestly doubt there are that many Phoenixes out there.

But again, autism seems strong in this one. Or at the very least the looney


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 29, 2016)

CornetteFace said:


> What is it with these types of trannies and the way they pick names?
> A "normal" name wasn't good enough?
> I honestly doubt there are that many Phoenixes out there.
> 
> But again, autism seems strong in this one. Or at the very least the looney



I doubt he has a hard-on for Greek Mythology, more Harry Potter than anything. There are several references too it already from around 2012/2013, so I assume the "transition" can´t have been more than a couple of years ago, *if* he has choosen his name according to it, which by now seems very likely.



4Macie said:


> The moment someone uses CIS as an insult; I instantly assume they are lolcow material.
> They are literally hating on someone because they are happy and ok with the gender they were "assigned" at birth. What? Are we also suppose to hate being whatever gender we were born with and we should all become tranny? How does that work?



This. ^^ I´ve never introduced myself anywhere ever as "cis", even a legit term, it seems just too silly.


----------



## lindsayfan (Apr 29, 2016)

This person seems like an idiot (see: befriending Phil) but credit where it's due for getting arrested trying to block a stripmine in some shitty desert... that's about 600x more active commitment to struggle than most "radical" tumblr "activists" or language-policing college liberals manage in their entire lives.

Still not donating money, but it's refreshing to see a snowflake venturing out from behind the keyboard.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 29, 2016)

First things first, another shitty picture.






*Phoenix Flamecaller, Menlo Park, CA*

_Meet with FTP Omaha to discuss reform of the broken police system, on-body cameras for police officers, and how to control the out-of-control police union._

https://www.change.org/p/jean-stoth...ow-to-control-the-out-of-control-police-union

Phoenix collected the amazing number of 48 signatures.

http://archive.md/hKC07 (archived already in May 2015)

Change.org profile:

https://www.change.org/u/76208835 (*Boulder, CO*)

http://archive.md/xqU6b _(This member only shares activity information with people the member knows.)_

Her sob story from the YouCaring page which I can´t access. Kudos to the DAM collective for reposting it in full.

https://www.facebook.com/damcollective/posts/506642616207019

http://archive.md/q7p5P

Text in full:



Spoiler



In my year+ of homelessness, I've heard many different variations of those words. They're usually said by someone who is some combination of White, Cis, Male, possessing stable housing or able to possess stable housing, and generally full of unchecked privileged fuckery. While this is abuse that is given to me by the whole of society, I'm writing this article specifically for “radical,” “activist,” “anarchist,” and others who think they can wear a title as a cure-all for their savioristic bullshit.

I don't know what these people think they're accomplishing by policing the words I use to describe my life. It certainly doesn't change the fact that I'm living out of my backpack, that I have to dig through the trash for food, or that I'm constantly on the road in search of new resources as I attempt to find some semblance of stability. It doesn't change the fact that SNAP, Medicaid, food pantries, and other benefits allegedly meant to help people like me are mostly inaccessible since they require a stable address plus a whole slew of bureaucratic hoop-jumping. It doesn't change the fact that homeless shelters and collectivist houses alike are, at best, indifferent and, at worst, outright hostile to Transgender Women such as myself. 

Changing my language really doesn't change anything, honestly, except that it takes away my power to talk about my oppression on my terms.

The logic of these people seems to be that I'm not “homeless enough” to “deserve” that word. I'm not sure what qualifies as “homeless enough” – at one point I lived in my tent for three months straight – but then again, neither do they. In fact, the person who said the quote at the start of this article went on to say “I am also unhoused” before proudly confiding that the savioristic trip on which he was embarking with some shitty non-profit required he pay over $15,000. If I had $15,000 to spend… I wouldn't be concerned with where I'm going to sleep next. I wouldn't be worried about what I'm eating tomorrow. I wouldn't be crowd-funding to receive the basic medical treatment I desperately need. So if “unhoused” places me in proximity to him, then no, it isn't the right language.

It's not like I don't use other words. Couch-surfing is one that I'm particularly fond of, especially when paired with homeless, since the house I'm currently in is someone else's home, sooner or later I will no longer be welcome here, and there is no guarantee that the next place I end up is not the street. Notice how I'm able to describe my exact living situation when given the space to do so?

Since I have the typewriter, let me explain what living on the street or in a shelter would mean for me. Being on the street would make me extremely vulnerable to the police. I'm on probation, so the cop who profiles me as a sex worker is sending me to a men's prison in rural Utah, which would expose me to violence that occurs at rates higher than basically anywhere else I could go. In fact, to my knowledge, the only place where Trans Women receive rates of verbal, physical and sexual violence similar to prison is in homeless shelters. This is true even in women's shelters, where residents and staff have the power to use their personal bigotry to wreck a Trans Woman's life. Despite this, I am often judged by standards that say my experience of homelessness is invalid unless I go live in these socially accepted places to be homeless. This is not just classist, it is trans-misogynistic (also ableist, but we'll get to that).

Gender and class interact in complex ways. Trans Women – especially Trans Women of Color – face homelessness and poverty at rates that Cisgender People do not understand. I mean that quiet literally, since no one cares about us enough to commission a comprehensive study on this subject. I can guess that around 40% of us live on less than $10,000 a year. I don't know how much violence we face in our homes, but I know we're significantly more likely to face verbal and physical violence from our families and intimate partners. This creates a situation where we either accept abuse or end up homeless. While I lack data I do know specific stories; I know that the shelter my caseworker is located in, the shelter I might have to move into, kicked a Transgender Woman out for three weeks because a Cisgender Woman lied and said the Trans Woman was waving her penis at people in the ladies room. I know many Trans Women who face daily abuse from their families because they have nowhere else to live. I know a Trans Women who has been homeless since she moved out of her old house, where her roommates would openly stare at her and use slurs in reference to her. I know that several of my sisters in the “middle class” are tied into a system of medical gate-keeping, debt and bureaucracy that could come crashing down on them at any time, which is it's own form of poverty.

It's also important to understand that the world treats Trans People differently as the way we are perceived changes, and this effects our access to money. I wore women's clothing for eight years, but a month after I started changing the way I walk and talk (aka transition) I was sexually harassed by a coworker and lost my job because of it. Talking about my harassment caused me to receive verbal abuse from my “friends,” which led to me being kicked out of my house. I moved back in with my mom, who relentlessly bullied me until I moved out. And that was the start of the never-ending roadtrip I'm currently on. This abuse isn't in the past, either, since I am now so traumatized that filling out the application for the part-time minimum wage job I currently posses gave me panic attacks for a week.

For a week, I was unable to bathe and barely able to feed myself, because filling out a job application was so triggering of all of the emotional, psychological and physical abuse I've gone through in the last year and a half. I have such bad anxiety and depression I am no longer able to work the jobs I need to work to keep myself housed. I experience classism, trans-misogyny, and ableism as a unified form of oppression. When people condemn me for describing my oppression with words they do not approve of, they are replicating these oppressions. That is not solidarity, it is fuckery, and I'm 110% not here for wannabe “radicals” who claim that launching that shit at me is meant to help me live my life.

This debate about terminology doesn't exist among homeless folx. I hear stories of sleeping outdoors, of hustling for money, of homeless camps, of sleeping on friend's couches, of living in cars, of abusive homeless shelters, of squatting houses and breaking into storage units we pay for but aren't supposed to be in after a certain time because this world makes no fucking sense. None of us survive on any one specific thing; our survival mechanisms must be as fluid as the resources available to us. These are vibrant stories of resistance and survival under a dehumanizing system of classist (and therefore racist, cissexist, ableist, etc) oppression. Our conversations around homelessness need to reflect the nuance present in our lives. That means letting homeless folx speak our truths, not policing our language in an effort to silence and erase us. That means listening and responding to our needs, rather than allowing the saviors to dictate them.

Our needs aren't glorious – letting me sleep on your couch is in no way comparable to waving signs in a march or locking down an intersection or yelling “Fuck you” at some pigs*. True solidarity is going to be a way bigger inconvenience and have a way higher cost than saying “I did my part” and walking away before the problem is solved. But if we put down the saviorism and the egos, it's obvious that this kind of aid is actually effective. I speak for a lot of Trans Women when I say none of us expect our liberation to come from Cisgender Men, but if Cis Men (and Cis Women) were to provide the food and shelter so many of us lack we would actually be able to organize amongst ourselves for our liberation. True solidarity is helping us empower ourselves on our own terms.

*Aside: a group of mostly White Cis Men yelling “fuck you” at the cops exposes especially People of Color, but also the homeless and Trans Women and super especially those at the intersections to police brutality. The way to fight police brutality is not to expose the most vulnerable to police brutality. Also saying ignorant shit like “No war but class war” completely ignores how capitalism was built on stolen land by stolen labor, how colonialism is in all ways a much deeper and more fundamental problem than capitalism, and generally shows that you're more concerned with poor White Guys than poor anyone else. I'm really beyond done with all this ignorant drivel that “radicals” feel justified spouting because they have the title to hide behind. Read some books that aren't by White Dudes for once.

In closing, you don't have to care about me, you don't have to care about my Trans sisters, you don't have to care about other homeless people. But, for the love of the Goddess, have the decency to admit you're a violent bigot who hides abuse behind feeling good, that there is nothing radical about that, and that this makes you an oppressor and part of the problem. Those of us trying to survive really don't have energy to waste on people who think it's okay to shit on us because they smile while they do it.


----------



## Splendid (Apr 29, 2016)

So she even uses the word tranny like we do? I thought that was a big SJW no-no?


----------



## Rokko (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> scarier lolcow



You mean a scarelolcrow!?


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 29, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> So she even uses the word tranny like we do? I thought that was a big SJW no-no?



That was the word filter which changed it from tran.s to tranny lol My bad. ^^


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



Way to encourage the patriarchy there.


----------



## Womacker (Apr 29, 2016)

tweaker the cat said:


> "The man in black fled across the desert, and the Gunslinger followed."


The first time King did that the quote was awesome



Spoiler: Series ender



The last time King did it was infuriating


----------



## Catalyst Cube (Apr 29, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> "my womb"
> 
> You don't have a fucking womb.  You're a FUCKING WHITE MALE!


I think what he's feeling is needing to take a dump. Because being a woman, I can confirm that wombs don't do that.


----------



## Axiom (Apr 29, 2016)

lindsayfan said:


> This person seems like an idiot (see: befriending Phil) but credit where it's due for getting arrested trying to block a stripmine in some shitty desert... that's about 600x more active commitment to struggle than most "radical" tumblr "activists" or language-policing college liberals manage in their entire lives.
> 
> Still not donating money, but it's refreshing to see a snowflake venturing out from behind the keyboard.



Additional due credit for at least being able to dress like a pretty reasonably fashionable woman. You can do much about the face shape without surgery but they're at least making a damn good effort to dress well. When you put that up against dumbasses like Phil and Jordan and Kylie who don't even TRY to pass, it looks pretty good.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 29, 2016)

It's amazing how many of these tranny lolcows consider themselves "anarchists" yet they engage in Tumblr style speech control and thought policing. It's like they have no idea what anarchism is and merely adopt the label to be edgy and try to impress other Tumblrina moonbat lefties.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Apr 29, 2016)

Broseph Stalin said:


> So I take it Phoenix is a popular name among the trannies...


Autism will always rise from the ashes and begin anew. I'd say it's a perfect name.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 29, 2016)

Lel.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone know what she means by "Have my black cat on my left hand..." Is that some kind of weapon? 



chimpburgers said:


> Lel.


----------



## RM 810 (Apr 29, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Anyone know what she means by "Have my black cat on my left hand..." Is that some kind of weapon?



One of these things I think


----------



## lindsayfan (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>


I read a lot of craaaazy shit, but this li'l paragraph is one of the craziest things I've read in a while. The obsession with image, pose and props, the... idk man, fuck, all of it. Totally crazy.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 29, 2016)

lindsayfan said:


> I read a lot of craaaazy shit, but this li'l paragraph is one of the craziest things I've read in a while. The obsession with image, pose and props, the... idk man, fuck, all of it. Totally crazy.
> 
> @Flame the Sunbird, a "black cat" is a keychain weapon.
> 
> ...



I hope he's looked into his local laws, because brass knuckles, punch daggers, and similar items are quite often illegal and it's often a felony even to possess them.  (Such laws may turn out incompatible with the individual right to bear arms but they're still on the books in a lot of places.)

Also even if they're legal to possess it is usually illegal to go around brandishing weapons at people with no provocation whatsoever like some kind of violent lunatic.  You could easily get a psych hold just for that.


----------



## Splendid (Apr 29, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I hope he's looked into his local laws, because brass knuckles, punch daggers, and similar items are quite often illegal and it's often a felony even to possess them.  (Such laws may turn out incompatible with the individual right to bear arms but they're still on the books in a lot of places.)


Yeah, but guns aren't cute and girly looking and those evil Rethuglicans support your right to have them (just not necessarily in your preferred bathroom) so you must use those stupid novelty pieces of shit.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2Fb3fs1A8.png&hash=1e3f79e47b80a2147a97068e35ad1031


Confirmed for autogynophilia.  Dude, just dress up that way.  You don't have to bullshit that you're female.  

Also, I never met a woman who'd post anything like this.  It's like theatre to him or something.  

Dammit, he's creepy as hell.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 29, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Yeah, but guns aren't cute and girly looking and those evil Rethuglicans support your right to have them (just not necessarily in your preferred bathroom) so you must use those stupid novelty pieces of shit.



The right to bear arms includes arms other than guns.  The reason for banning items like this, though, were that in the past, riots were a lot more common and people would routinely use items like this, causing grievous injuries in large numbers.  New Orleans is an example of somewhere that banned punch knives for this reason.  This is sort of a hybrid between brass knuckles and the often banned punch knives.  

They're definitely illegal in New York.


----------



## RM 810 (Apr 29, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> The right to bear arms includes arms other than guns.  The reason for banning items like this, though, were that in the past, riots were a lot more common and people would routinely use items like this, causing grievous injuries in large numbers.  New Orleans is an example of somewhere that banned punch knives for this reason.  This is sort of a hybrid between brass knuckles and the often banned punch knives.
> 
> They're definitely illegal in New York.



Isn't that why they're made to look like cats and put on keychains? So people have a reasonable excuse for having them. Which may not actually work, but it helps sell them I suppose.


----------



## Splendid (Apr 29, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Isn't that why they're made to look like cats and put on keychains? So people have a reasonable excuse for having them. Which may not actually work, but it helps sell them I suppose.


The kind of metal that they're made of will blow that defense right the fuck out the window in court unless they really are just cheap novelty items that will bend if they sit in your pocket for a day.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 29, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> The kind of metal that they're made of will blow that defense right the fuck out the window in court unless they really are just cheap novelty items that will bend if they sit in your pocket for a day.



In fact, that defense has been blown the fuck out in court in a case called Small v. Rice.


----------



## Rou (Apr 29, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Confirmed for autogynophilia.  Dude, just dress up that way.  You don't have to bullshit that you're female.
> 
> Also, I never met a woman who'd post anything like this.  It's like theatre to him or something.
> 
> Dammit, he's creepy as hell.


Maybe he's trying to convince himself.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 29, 2016)

Gotta ebeg fast!


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 29, 2016)

Pack your bags, we're going on a guilt trip!


----------



## wet_butt (Apr 29, 2016)

To be frank, I'm fucking sick of you interacting with me without so much as enabling my NEET lifestyle via e-donations!


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 29, 2016)

HinRai said:


> Isn't that why they're made to look like cats and put on keychains? So people have a reasonable excuse for having them. Which may not actually work, but it helps sell them I suppose.


that's usually how people dodge laws about possession or companies shipping them to places. places list them as belt buckles or paper weights or maybe even key chains. 
i however don't believe that he would wear it openly on the bus and maybe just posted that to seem badass.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Gotta ebeg fast!
> 
> View attachment 89742



Goddamn I already hate this motherfucker.  This has to be one of the shittiest humans in existence.  Quit liking his selfies, normies.  Curbstomp him instead!


----------



## 4Macie (Apr 29, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Goddamn I already hate this motherfucker.  This has to be one of the shittiest humans in existence.  Quit liking his selfies, normies.  Curbstomp him instead!


This guy is one of those people just begging for a beating.


Spoiler


















Says all this shit, look at the comment. Sharing doesn't help me!!! People mean well but fuck those people because they didn't give me money!!
Literally tells people to stop sharing his shit if they aren't going to pay him...but then when they go to his donations page, it literally says that "every share can raise $37". I get that he probably can't remove the share thing because it's probably part of the site itself. But jesus, don't hate people for sharing your shit if they are trying to help you. They might not have the money to do so, and because they can't give money they're helping by sharing so people with money might feel inclined to help.

But, as we all know, if no one shared his shit and he still didn't get money; he'd be just as pissed. He's not pissed that people are sharing his ebegging, he's pissed that all his "hard work" isn't getting him the shit he wants.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 29, 2016)

How about he gets a fucking job, like everyone else has to?


----------



## tweaker the cat (Apr 29, 2016)

Axiom said:


> Additional due credit for at least being able to dress like a pretty reasonably fashionable woman. You can do much about the face shape without surgery but they're at least making a damn good effort to dress well. When you put that up against dumbasses like Phil and Jordan and Kylie who don't even TRY to pass, it looks pretty good.


Pretty much this.  If I saw this person on the street, by no means would I mistake them for a cis woman, but I would certainly recognize that they're probably tran.s and would treat them with the appropriate amount of respect.  Now someone like Phil, for example... If I saw Phil on the street and didn't know him, there's no way in hell I would ever think he's anything other than a dirty, smelly homeless man.


----------



## Smutley (Apr 29, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> The kind of metal that they're made of will blow that defense right the fuck out the window in court unless they really are just cheap novelty items that will bend if they sit in your pocket for a day.



Not to get too far off topic but they're made out of a very strong and lightweight plastic. They're mean as hell and would drop someone hard if you hit them in the throat or solar plexus. 

You're supposed to keep them on your keychain with your mace, and only use them as a last resort because you're going to get raped or murdered.  You're not supposed to flounce about looking like a dangerous drug addled cross dresser eyeing people to punch with them.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Apr 29, 2016)

4Macie said:


> But, as we all know, if no one shared his shit and he still didn't get money; he'd be just as pissed. He's not pissed that people are sharing his ebegging, he's pissed that all his "hard work" isn't getting him the shit he wants.


He got $485 more than any hateful entitled shit deserves.


----------



## Rou (Apr 29, 2016)

sikotik said:


> He got $485 more than any hateful entitled shit deserves.


It's going to dry up fast anyways.

Edit: I doubt he really needs it if he can take some of his cash to send drugs to ADF.


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Apr 29, 2016)

Rou said:


> Edit: I doubt he really needs it if he can take some of his cash to send drugs to ADF.



Do you think he was perhaps having a fit of optimism, and meant "send it to you" in the sense of "and then you will send me some of your autismbux"?

Powerlevel: Have seen and handled pot butter. In my limited (because non-West Coast resident) experience with same, since it is often clarified into ghee for some reason, it melts _faster_ than regular butter. Can't wait for Phil to get to his PO Box and meet cops because some very unamused postal workers got a package for him that reeks like weed, but dribbled all over everything in sorting and handling. (If someone is enabling Phil, I leap to the assumption that they're not competent enough to merely send him a tightly sealed jar of what would arrive as liquid.)


----------



## Baguette (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll give this busted tranny 10 cents if he shaves his fucking face.


----------



## Rou (Apr 29, 2016)

NobleGreyHorse said:


> Do you think he was perhaps having a fit of optimism, and meant "send it to you" in the sense of "and then you will send me some of your autismbux"?
> 
> Powerlevel: Have seen and handled pot butter. In my limited (because non-West Coast resident) experience with same, since it is often clarified into ghee for some reason, it melts _faster_ than regular butter. Can't wait for Phil to get to his PO Box and meet cops because some very unamused postal workers got a package for him that reeks like weed, but dribbled all over everything in sorting and handling. (If someone is enabling Phil, I leap to the assumption that they're not competent enough to merely send him a tightly sealed jar of what would arrive as liquid.)


I bet it's "the first sample is free" thing. 

Seeing the signs I always see in the post office, an oily box would probably get him in deep shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 29, 2016)

What a pretentious showoff. 





http://titsandsass.com/the-tedium-of-trans-sex-work/


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Apr 29, 2016)

Is sex work now a requirement for being a "proper tranny" or something ?


----------



## Axiom (Apr 29, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2F6xxLvQ1.png&hash=991a03a0a9fca4fb9b8ef324c2edee5b



From what I know, this is a really par for the course with sex workers and escorts of most kinds, cis and tran.s, men and women. Most of the men (and it's always men) who hire them are likely to chicken out and bail out of guilt or fear if they get time to think about it. It's not solely a feature of sex work for transpeople. Most men are aware that it's taboo and don't actually want to think about it for long. They just want to do it and then worry about the guilt later.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 30, 2016)

would Phil bother reading a thread about one of his friends if he saw their name in the title? would he bother telling them? would phoenix post some bitch rant on twitter if he saw this?


----------



## 4Macie (Apr 30, 2016)

Axiom said:


> From what I know, this is a really par for the course with sex workers and escorts of most kinds, cis and tran.s, men and women. Most of the men (and it's always men) who hire them are likely to chicken out and bail out of guilt or fear if they get time to think about it. It's not solely a feature of sex work for transpeople. Most men are aware that it's taboo and don't actually want to think about it for long. They just want to do it and then worry about the guilt later.


As I was reading Phoenix's post I was thinking, "Wait..do hookers/prostitutes actually have month long booking processes??" Because, to me, that seems like bad planning. If you give someone a month to thinking about banging a prostitute, I'm sure they'll start thinking about all the reasons NOT to fuck the prostitute. 

Also, why is it that all of our trannies here at the kiwifarms claim to be a part of the tranny-sex-worker gig? Literally every single one of them talks like they are regularly out there banging men for money. It's getting to the point where I'm just going to start assuming every trans lolcow is a prostitute the moment we make a thread for them.


----------



## An Ghost (Apr 30, 2016)

4Macie said:


> It's getting to the point where I'm just going to start assuming every tranny lolcow is a prostitute the moment we make a thread for them.


this but autism


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 30, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Not to get too far off topic but they're made out of a very strong and lightweight plastic. They're mean as hell and would drop someone hard if you hit them in the throat or solar plexus.



The court case I mentioned involves a statute that actually mentions "plastic knuckles" but notes that a law involving "metal knuckles" would actually cover the weapon in question, too, although that part of the language is dicta.



4Macie said:


> It's getting to the point where I'm just going to start assuming every tranny lolcow is a prostitute the moment we make a thread for them.



That's just one of the lies fake trannies tell.  They have a prostitution career like they have gender dysphoria.  It's just shit they make up.



Axiom said:


> From what I know, this is a really par for the course with sex workers and escorts of most kinds, cis and tran.s, men and women. Most of the men (and it's always men) who hire them are likely to chicken out and bail out of guilt or fear if they get time to think about it. It's not solely a feature of sex work for transpeople. Most men are aware that it's taboo and don't actually want to think about it for long. They just want to do it and then worry about the guilt later.



What deep insight.  This fag is aware men just want to bust a nut and move on.


----------



## Axiom (Apr 30, 2016)

4Macie said:


> As I was reading Phoenix's post I was thinking, "Wait..do hookers/prostitutes actually have month long booking processes??" Because, to me, that seems like bad planning. If you give someone a month to thinking about banging a prostitute, I'm sure they'll start thinking about all the reasons NOT to fuck the prostitute.



There's the remote possibility that they're so popular they HAVE to plan out weeks in advance like the fanciest fucking cake shop in town. But most likely it's bad planning. I understand arranging go see someone a few hours or a day in advance, but apart from event planners and doctors, I don't really know of anybody who routinely plans that far out. It seems like too big a risk. Just tell the guy you're busy but if he's still interested later/tomorrow/Tuesday, to get in touch. This seems like an easy enough solution but apparently that's just one or two steps of forethought and common sense too far for some of these people.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Apr 30, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> would Phil bother reading a thread about one of his friends if he saw their name in the title? would he bother telling them? would phoenix post some bitch rant on twitter if he saw this?


Phil is a greedy pig and wants to keep us all to himself.


----------



## lindsayfan (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi, welcome to one of my special interests.


Spoiler: sex worker scheduling



Sex worker scheduling is as widely varied as sex work-- i.e. there's people getting in strangers' cars  by the underpass and there's people whose tricks fly them across the country by jet with a wide range in-between. For instance, some businessman going to a convention somewhere arranging funtimez in advance is not at all uncommon.

The rate at which tricks flake out on dates is probably slightly higher than the rate at which sex workers flake out, since the profit motive is a steadier, more reliable motivator than bein horny. Dudes spending forever arranging a date via phone/text/email and then flaking is among the many reasons sex workers who can manage it prefer recurrent clients.

Aside from celebrities (porn actresses escorting) most of the absolute highest-paid sex workers in the game are what the internet would call "dick girls" or futa: super-passing femme-presenting with big functioning s. These are some of the "flown around on jets" types, and their companionship does often have to be booked many weeks in advance.

tl:dr  it's hard to generalize about sex worker experiences even within the subset of tran.s women.


At the risk of being cruel, homeless usually ≠ booking dates weeks in advance.


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 30, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> How about he gets a fucking job, like everyone else has to?



That´s why.






Since getting a job is out of the question, and sucking dicks doesn´t count, you can help out Phoenix Flame with Amazon gift cards or PayPal at: 

Fyrebrrd@riseup.net


----------



## Positron (Apr 30, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Not to get too far off topic but they're made out of a very strong and lightweight plastic. They're mean as hell and would drop someone hard if you hit them in the throat or solar plexus.
> 
> You're supposed to keep them on your keychain with your mace, and only use them as a last resort because you're going to get raped or murdered.  You're not supposed to flounce about looking like a dangerous drug addled cross dresser eyeing people to punch with them.



Which tranny doesn't fancy himself being constantly raped and murdered by virile, muscular, alpha CIZ DOODZ?!



> "The Tedium of Trans Sex Work"


Which tranny doesn't fancy himself earning easy male cash by letting CIZ DOODZ stick it in their whatever?

I swear there must be a Tranny School somewhere that teaches them the same shit.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 30, 2016)

I guarantee you no one is hiring this butch- ass he-she for sex, unless they're some desperate hobo like Phil with no standards and a few McNuggets short of a Happy Meal. Most guys who troll tranny hookers want them to at least be SOMEWHAT feminine. Not some 6' 6" dude with a stubbly Bruce Campbell chin dressed in a miniskirt.

And the entitlement on this guy! Holy shit! He honestly expects everyone around him to give him money just for existing. Fuck that. I hope no one gives Chins McGee here a fucking cent. Go earn it yourself you lazy asswipe.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 30, 2016)

The only women that matter are, er, well, him, I guess.  Everyone else should just hold doors open for him and pay for his lip gloss.  :: This guy is rivalling OPL for entitlement. 

Let's get him, Kylie and Phil together for a party.  No need for cocktail sausages or extra salt on the nibbles table.

Starting to wonder if he shouldn't go in the Lolcow forum.  Any idea if he's involved with the Rat King at all?


----------



## Ambivalenz (Apr 30, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Starting to wonder if he shouldn't go in the Lolcow forum.  Any idea if he's involved with the Rat King at all?



I´m rather torn tbh. He´s definitely more of a lolcow than anything else, and besides being a tranny there is nothing I would think that ties him into the other known trannies. The only connection to anyone seems to be to Phil, otherwise he´s living his life proudly couch surfing for the last two years and moving around the country; and a lot less online than your average drama tranny. He must have his own network of people he´s mooching off, and that there isn´t anything to laugh at seems highly unlikely. Now with Phil I think it will lead to more tranny drama since "cis people are gross", it merely depends how much more of it do we really want? Insofar I think both works, even the "asspatters" tag is a good one as I expect that it will establish more lulzworthy moments around him, and by extension Phil. For now at least I´d think it makes sense to keep the thread within C.I.S.


----------



## Rou (Apr 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>


Some A+ projection there

Edited out an extra image


----------



## neverendingmidi (Apr 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Gotta ebeg fast!
> 
> View attachment 89742


 
Sounds like somebody is going to get evicted pretty quick. Opening up a flophouse for 12 people in an apartment meant for 1 person is a good way to get kicked out. It usually happens with stewardesses who set up "stews" where they all stay at varying times during layovers. It's also happened with people using their apartment on Air BnB.


----------



## Positron (Apr 30, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Gotta ebeg fast!


Seeing that he still has plenty of "herbals" that he so generously offered to share with Phil, I'm pretty sure he is financially secure.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Apr 30, 2016)

When "Phoenix" talks in detail about their clothing anyone else get a creepy Patrick Bateman from "American Psycho" vibe?


----------



## The Dude (Apr 30, 2016)

Positron said:


> Seeing that he still has plenty of "herbals" that he so generously offered to share with Phil, I'm pretty sure he is financially secure.



Yeah, you don't usually see people who are financially destitute and begging their e-friends for "donations", to the point that they demand their e-friends guilt trip their other friends to also "donate", going around and buying cannabis. If you're so fucking broke and are about to be booted from your apartment then sell that ganja for rent money, you Autistic mongoloid.


----------



## repentance (May 1, 2016)

If you don't want cis women or white women using your hashtag (it's not "yours" anyway, it's not a fucking trademark), then maybe you should create a more specific hashtag.  #giveyourmoneytobatshittrannies

Also, Phoenix ASKED people to share the link.





If you write an antagonistic thesis to beg for money, you can't blame your friends when the people they shared it with decide you're a piece of shit who deserves nothing.

archive.md of friends list.  There's a few familiar names on there.

http://archive.md/zhQmq


----------



## Positron (May 1, 2016)

Why "Please like!" and "Please share!", when he has already emphasized in no uncertain terms that he categorically doesn't want these?


----------



## Seahorses (May 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> The court case I mentioned involves a statute that actually mentions "plastic knuckles" but notes that a law involving "metal knuckles" would actually cover the weapon in question, too, although that part of the language is dicta.



I get this might be off-topic, but for a slight bit of clarification. A New York decision was cited a few posts back when the WHITE CIS MALE covered in this topic avails themselves in California. Basically they will be covered under California statutes. The New York decision on the little Black Cat keychain is not binding but can be persuasive. 

Brass knuckles or "metal knuckles" are prohibited in California, but the Black Cat keychain has not been defined as a metal knuckle like it was prior to the filing of the New York decision. Therefore, in California, the definition would have to be established for Black Cat keychains, and then the statue could plausibly be challenged in the same way it was in New York. In all likelihood, though, it fits in the metal knuckles category and this ugly dude can get in trouble. 

In a separate note, is it racism if a white cis male is constantly bickering about other white cis males?


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (May 1, 2016)

I have no idea, but the fact that Phoenix here thinks that natal women should sit down, shut up and let her speak over them is absolutely sexism.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (May 1, 2016)

The Dude said:


> Yeah, you don't usually see people who are financially destitute and begging their e-friends for "donations", to the point that they demand their e-friends guilt trip their other friends to also "donate", going around and buying cannabis. If you're so fucking broke and are about to be booted from your apartment then sell that ganja for rent money, you Autistic mongoloid.


I generally try to give fresh beef the benefit of the doubt, but this just pisses me off. If you really cared about your friends, you wouldn't guilt them into throwing money at you. 



Helvetica Scenario said:


> I have no idea, but the fact that Phoenix here thinks that natal women should sit down, shut up and let her speak over them is absolutely sexism.


I don't usually say this unironically, but if that's not male privilege in its purest form, I don't know what is. It really is mind-boggling.


----------



## Ruin (May 1, 2016)

This person is a great argument for why corporal punishment by parents needs to be brought back.


----------



## Rou (May 1, 2016)

Seahorses said:


> I get this might be off-topic, but for a slight bit of clarification. A New York decision was cited a few posts back when the WHITE CIS MALE covered in this topic avails themselves in California. Basically they will be covered under California statutes. The New York decision on the little Black Cat keychain is not binding but can be persuasive.
> 
> Brass knuckles or "metal knuckles" are prohibited in California, but the Black Cat keychain has not been defined as a metal knuckle like it was prior to the filing of the New York decision. Therefore, in California, the definition would have to be established for Black Cat keychains, and then the statue could plausibly be challenged in the same way it was in New York. In all likelihood, though, it fits in the metal knuckles category and this ugly dude can get in trouble.
> 
> In a separate note, is it racism if a white cis male is constantly bickering about other white cis males?


I believe the law was revised to include composite knuckles so he might not get away with holding one, at least here in California.


----------



## AnOminous (May 1, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Since getting a job is out of the question, and sucking dicks doesn´t count, you can help out Phoenix Flame with Amazon gift cards or PayPal at:



So how are people supposed to support this parasite if they don't have jobs themselves and are LITERALLY MURDERING HUMANITY?


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 1, 2016)

repentance said:


> archive.md of friends list.  There's a few familiar names on there.
> 
> http://archive.md/zhQmq



Funny how one can spot the batshit trannies on his friendslist already a mile away.



AnOminous said:


> So how are people supposed to support this parasite if they don't have jobs themselves and are LITERALLY MURDERING HUMANITY?



Phoenix didn´t think his opinions through to the end, to no surprise of no one, I reckon? It´s a nice Catch-22. Hating on people who have a job while demanding money from people who have a job b/c he himself is an entitled lazy fuck. _Makes total sense._

I´m slightly curious about Phoenix being on parole. That should be the incident refered to earlier which happened in July 2014. In October 2015 he was still on parole, might be still today but this I do not know. Wonder what really went down there. No names are mentioned in the article but some *Cindy Spoon, *the organizer*.* Nothing interesting about her. From her Twitter she is deeply into politics and real world activism but that´s about it. There are a couple of other links in the news report, though.

https://wildidahorisingtide.org/201...ers-arrested-on-monday-at-the-utah-tar-sands/

_Various law enforcement agencies arrived with dogs and arrested 13 people for locking to the equipment and cage, and six additional folks for sitting in the road to prevent the removal of those arrested and transported in two police vans to the Uintah County Jail in Vernal, Utah.  Two of the arrested protesters incurred injuries not disclosed by county sheriffs, who took one to a nearby hospital, while the other received medical treatment at the jail.  Among a total of 21 persons held in custody overnight and most of Tuesday, police arrested legal observers, independent media workers, and jail support volunteers, as well as several indigenous and trans individuals, whose safety in jail raised deep concerns._


----------



## repentance (May 1, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> I´m slightly curious about Phoenix being on parole. That should be the incident refered to earlier which happened in July 2014. In October 2015 he was still on parole, might be still today but this I do not know. Wonder what really went down there. No names are mentioned in the article but some *Cindy Spoon, *the organizer*.* Nothing interesting about her. From her Twitter she is deeply into politics and real world activism but that´s about it. There are a couple of other links in the news report, though.



Somewhere in that mess he mentioned being unable to do his community service because he was homeless.  I'm guessing his parole won't end until he completes the community service, which should be easy now that he has housing.


----------



## Poor Choices (May 1, 2016)

4Macie said:


> This guy is one of those people just begging for a beating.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





			
				Pheonix said:
			
		

> I need DONATIONS, I need money for my utility deposit and to pay for the futon I lined up.


This is the level of oppression he has to deal with everyday man, lack of a futon.


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 1, 2016)

repentance said:


> Somewhere in that mess he mentioned being unable to do his community service because he was homeless.  I'm guessing his parole won't end until he completes the community service, which should be easy now that he has housing.



Can´t find it again right now, but somewhere Phoenix was screaming into the void about "housing privilege". Might have been the #GiveYourMoneyToWomen tag? Even so, since he will be homeless anyway sooner than later again the point is probably moot. He has voluntarily fucked up his life beyond repair, there is nothing more to this dipshit.


----------



## 4Macie (May 1, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Can´t find it again right now, but somewhere Phoenix was screaming into the void about "housing privilege". Might have been the #GiveYourMoneyToWomen tag? Even so, since he will be homeless anyway sooner than later again the point is probably moot. He has voluntarily fucked up his life beyond repair, there is nothing more to this dipshit.


I know what you're talking about and I couldn't find it when I tried; maybe he deleted it?
All I found was his shared post about "cis women can't use the #GiveYourMoneyToWomen because they are already too privileged"


----------



## repentance (May 1, 2016)

It amazes me how many of these fucktards think the whole "you're not a good enough friend/ally" routine is somehow going to get them *more* help.


----------



## Rou (May 1, 2016)

repentance said:


> It amazes me how many of these fucktards think the whole "you're not a good enough friend/ally" routine is somehow going to get them *more* help.


Not me. It's easier to lash out than it is to humble yourself.


----------



## An Ghost (May 1, 2016)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I generally try to give fresh beef the benefit of the doubt, but this just pisses me off. If you really cared about your friends, you wouldn't guilt them into throwing money at you.


I couldn't agree with this more. His comments on #givewomenmoney and the awful awful pictures made me think that maybe it was an elaborate troll but his i am totally desperate account is over a year old which means they've probably been berating friends and family for longer than that for cash and attention.


----------



## VLAD (May 1, 2016)

repentance said:


> It amazes me how many of these fucktards think the whole "you're not a good enough friend/ally" routine is somehow going to get them *more* help.


I have a lot of experience in the nonprofit sector, where most revenue comes exclusively from charitable donations. And I can tell you without a doubt that a guaranteed way of getting someone to write you the biggest check they can is to be an ungrateful passive-aggressive cunt.


----------



## AnOminous (May 1, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> I couldn't agree with this more. His comments on #givewomenmoney and the awful awful pictures made me think that maybe it was an elaborate troll but his i am totally desperate account is over a year old which means they've probably been berating friends and family for longer than that for cash and attention.



If I were wavering on whether to help out someone like this, this entitled shit would make my decision for me.  I'd probably spend the money on something frivolous and taunt him about it, too.


----------



## repentance (May 1, 2016)

VLAD said:


> I have a lot of experience in the nonprofit sector, where most revenue comes exclusively from charitable donations. And I can tell you without a doubt that a guaranteed way of getting someone to write you the biggest check they can is to be an ungrateful passive-aggressive cunt.




The tide has turned here on that.  There are so many organisations competing for the donation dollar here now that potential donors won't put up with shit.  If you want the donations, then you'd better be damned good at building rapport and treating potential donors like they're decent human beings.  A cause - no matter how good - which has whiny, hostile people fronting it just won't get significant private donations any more and will have to depend on a tiny share of the government funding pie.

What's annoying about Phoenix is that he clearly does have some idea of the dynamics which contribute to homelessness and why simplistic solutions don't work, but he chooses to rage against the machine anyway.

He's the only lolcow I've seen admit that women's shelters aren't a good environment for MtFs and at least seems to understand why forcing shelters to accept dickgirls would be a really bad idea.  He's not stupid, but damn is he petulant.


----------



## tweaker the cat (May 1, 2016)

repentance said:


> He's the only lolcow I've seen admit that women's shelters aren't a good environment for MtFs and at least seems to understand why forcing shelters to accept dickgirls would be a really bad idea


I am not a transwoman, so I don't know if it's really my place to speak on this, but why? It seems like transwomen should just be grateful to get into weekend shelters instead of sleeping outside on the streets.


----------



## The Dude (May 1, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> If I were wavering on whether to help out someone like this, this entitled shit would make my decision for me.  I'd probably spend the money on something frivolous and taunt him about it, too.



"Well, I DID have a few hundred dollars I was planning on donating to you, but I decided to spend it on 100 Chicken Chipotle Ranch Epic Burritos and a large Coke from Del Taco. I ate two of the burritos and threw the rest in the river. It was more enjoyable to spend my money on that then giving it to a self-centered, egotistical, entitled she-male."

And this disgusting person has been in my home state. Yuck. At least he got arrested here.


----------



## KingQueen (May 1, 2016)

This person depresses me. I feel like they could actually be relatively sane, if they stopped obsessing down the Tumblr hole. 



CornetteFace said:


> What is it with these types of trannies and the way they pick names?
> A "normal" name wasn't good enough?
> I honestly doubt there are that many Phoenixes out there.
> 
> But again, autism seems strong in this one. Or at the very least the looney


I actually know someone with the birth-name Phoenix. 

I wouldn't care about people naming themselves Moon Unit, but it's frequently hand-in-hand with other goofy stuff, it seems.

EDIT: powerlevel


Spoiler






chimpburgers said:


> What a pretentious showoff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Men wimp out of meeting for sex with surprising frequency. Even when the sex is free. It's got nothing to do with being trans.


----------



## repentance (May 1, 2016)

tweaker the cat said:


> I am not a transwoman, so I don't know if it's really my place to speak on this, but why? It seems like transwomen should just be grateful to get into weekend shelters instead of sleeping outside on the streets.



Women in women's shelters often have nothing in common apart from the fact that they're in crisis.  It's a stressful environment for a whole lot of reasons and throwing someone into the mix who 1) has a dick and 2) has not been socialised as a female into is potentially explosive.  

Many women's shelters do not allow male children over a certain age (sometimes as young as 7, more often around 11) to accompany their mothers, so you can see why the presence of adult males might cause a bit of drama even if the majority of women there hadn't been abused by men.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 2, 2016)

repentance said:


> Many women's shelters do not allow male children over a certain age (sometimes as young as 7, more often around 11) to accompany their mothers...


That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## An Ghost (May 2, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> That's pretty fucked up.


They'll be fine they have male privilege.


----------



## kookerpie (May 2, 2016)

tweaker the cat said:


> I am not a transwoman, so I don't know if it's really my place to speak on this, but why? It seems like transwomen should just be grateful to get into weekend shelters instead of sleeping outside on the streets.


Because it's not a good idea to put a penis person in with vagina people.


----------



## MMX (May 2, 2016)

KingQueen said:


> I wouldn't care about people naming themselves Moon Unit,



Well this site's collection of crazy trannys has a mooneyham, moonstar and moonbeam so thats pretty close


----------



## An Ghost (May 2, 2016)

If Phoenix ever googled himself and found this or was informed by Phil I would bet he would try to leverage some donations from his friends and family for being stalked by an online group of New Zealands. Possibly even try to get something from us.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (May 2, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> If Phoenix ever googled himself and found this or was informed by Phil I would bet he would try to leverage some donations from his friends and family for being stalked by an online group of New Zealands. Possibly even try to get something from us.



Phoenix wouldn't be the first.




			
				Leslie Eclair / Lightning Princess / Buffalo Bill said:
			
		

> If you want to help, while i wait for my paychecks to come through and try and find a way to balance my budget, send me money, I need professional clothes that are okay to wear in the winter, new shoes, but most of all gas money.
> 
> (Gofundme link was here)
> 
> Otherwise, shut the hell up. I don't care for your opinions or bringing up my life when I was still a college boy.


----------



## pickledance (May 2, 2016)

HinRai said:


> One of these things I think


Here's hoping he tries to cross the Canadian border with one of those. If he got searched for being fishy (he would) than he'd be in on concealed carry of prohibited weaponry and smuggling can net 3 years for a first offense.


----------



## Rou (May 3, 2016)

pickledance said:


> Here's hoping he tries to cross the Canadian border with one of those. If he got searched for being fishy (he would) than he'd be in on concealed carry of prohibited weaponry and smuggling can net 3 years for a first offense.


How touchy are the border officials? Especially how touchy are they about getting accused of profiling?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 3, 2016)

Phoenix likes to blaze it.






Phoenix has a god complex now.






Lol.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 3, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Phoenix likes to blaze it.



PF has much to learn...


----------



## TS 298 (May 3, 2016)

Rou said:


> How touchy are the border officials? Especially how touchy are they about getting accused of profiling?



It varies. You might get lucky and breeze through, but every time I've dealt with them, there were the usual questions. I've had bags searched. Someone who stands out like this would definitely warrant more questions. If they find something like that knife thing, you could land in serious shit. And they are thorough when it comes to searches, I've seen a legless veteran forced to get out of her wheelchair and crawl into the x-ray booth thing and an autistic kid bawling because they took his toy to check it out. If you refuse or start yelling "transmisogny!" or whatever, you just painted a big target on yourself.

The criminal record would definitely be a major red flag when traveling, too, but depending on the visa, that's left to the official you speak to.


----------



## AnOminous (May 3, 2016)

Rou said:


> How touchy are the border officials? Especially how touchy are they about getting accused of profiling?



When it comes to stupid-ass white hippies?  Not at all.  They don't give a shit in the least. 

They treat white hippies coming up from the south just like we treat marijuana-smuggling idiots from Mexico.


----------



## Ruin (May 3, 2016)

His face is shaped like a bowling pin.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 4, 2016)

Playing the blame game.


----------



## pickledance (May 4, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Playing the blame game.
> View attachment 91584


Yes it's the penis that ruins your degree, not the lack of drive or dedication to a degree that wasn't in writing fanfics.


----------



## Meme Loving Fuck (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Playing the blame game.
> View attachment 91584


I'll be honest; based on that 'poem' he wrote, I am _EXTREMELY_ surprised he got a degree in writing anything at all.
Anyway, something that is confusing me to a lesser degree is the paradox of saying his dick makes his degree worthless... and then immediately afterwards saying he only found employment because they thought he was a cis male (a group generally known for having penises.) Which is it?


----------



## Argonian Scum (May 5, 2016)

Meme Loving Fuck said:


> I'll be honest; based on that 'poem' he wrote, I am _EXTREMELY_ surprised he got a degree in writing anything at all.
> Anyway, something that is confusing me to a lesser degree is the paradox of saying his dick makes his degree worthless... and then immediately afterwards saying he only found employment because they thought he was a cis male (a group generally known for having penises.) Which is it?



I think they're trying to say gender dysphoria ruins their chances at happiness but they got hired for having a dick. Being a tranz woman and admitting to any benefit from maleness whatsoever  automatically makes you TERF-ally traitor scum punishable by exile, hence the vagueness.


----------



## Baguette (May 5, 2016)

Can't he fucking Google nail polishes?  Or check out makeupalley?  Fuck.


----------



## Rou (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/phoenixsperg1-png.91584/


Creative writing degree. Amazing. Though even a seemingly useless degree could get you a job if you networked properly. Given his callous attitude, I doubt he did.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Lysistrata (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



TL;DR Karl Marx is too mainstream (and MALE!) so fuck him. Look at us, so edgy


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



That Amanda S. Lickers deserves a lolcow-thread on her own

Meet Amanda Lickers, The Canadian Left-Wing Gay Fake-Indian Who Desecreated A 9/11 Memorial

http://www.frontpagemag.com/point/2...canadian-left-wing-gay-fake-daniel-greenfield

http://archive.md/LaT8F


----------



## RM 810 (May 5, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> That Amanda S. Lickers deserves a lolcow-thread on her own
> 
> Meet Amanda Lickers, The Canadian Left-Wing Gay Fake-Indian Who Desecreated A 9/11 Memorial
> 
> ...



That even sounds like the sort of title we'd give it too, I thought you'd already made a thread at first.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 5, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> That Amanda S. Lickers deserves a lolcow-thread on her own
> 
> Meet Amanda Lickers, The Canadian Left-Wing Gay Fake-Indian Who Desecreated A 9/11 Memorial
> 
> ...


Holy mother of batshit.


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 5, 2016)

HinRai said:


> That even sounds like the sort of title we'd give it too, I thought you'd already made a thread at first.



Wish I´d be that creative, but I agree, the title is nice for a thread on that clown.

Just archived the other link where her "activism" is better explained.

http://www.addisonindependent.com/201309911-flag-vandalism-shocks-middlebury-college

http://archive.md/mytgU


----------



## chimpburgers (May 5, 2016)

Ambivalenz said:


> Wish I´d be that creative, but I agree, the title is nice for a thread on that clown.
> 
> Just archived the other link where her "activism" is better explained.
> 
> ...


Kylie Brooks is also a mutual friend of Lickers.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Holy mother of batshit.


Why is it fat white bitches like this always think they speak for minorities?


----------



## An Ghost (May 5, 2016)

Can you "believe" what this "tranny" "male" has to "say" about "communism?" What a "waste" of "air"


----------



## Loxiozzz (May 5, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> Why is it fat white bitches like this always think they speak for minorities?


Searching her name shows that she does that a lot. Mostly with indigenous peoples


----------



## Ruin (May 5, 2016)

Why the hell are universities allowed to give nonsense degrees like creative fiction? That's more or less offering a $50k degree in fan fiction.


----------



## An Ghost (May 5, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Why the hell are universities allowed to give nonsense degrees like creative fiction? That's more or less offering a $50k degree in fan fiction.


And yet I could think of no degree that would qualify you more to sit on Facebook all day and yell at people and make problems up.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 5, 2016)

Not all the shit on his Facebook is worth sharing but sometimes Phoenix reposts some bizarre stuff like this.


----------



## Ruin (May 5, 2016)

All those points are moot since he would never be invited to a Cinco De mayo party or any party.


----------



## VLAD (May 5, 2016)

You can get a degree in creative writing and still do okay for yourself with it (:powerlevel but it's all in how you apply yourself. Obviously, Phoenix doesn't.


----------



## Coldgrip (May 5, 2016)

Ruin said:


> All those points are moot since he would never be invited to a Cinco De mayo party or any party.


He could always be the piñata.


----------



## Erubetie (May 5, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> And yet I could think of no degree that would qualify you more to sit on Facebook all day and yell at people and make problems up.



I can. Gender/Women's Studies


----------



## niggers (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


>



this is so sad.

"what are you doing for cinco de mayo?"

"probably staying home, posting on tumblr. i don't want to appropriate anyones culture by having fun"


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Not all the shit on his Facebook is worth sharing but sometimes Phoenix reposts some bizarre stuff like this.



Cinco de Mayo Checklist:

Act like a bitchy troon on the Internet
Be a buzzkill
Have nobody care


----------



## Positron (May 5, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Why the hell are universities allowed to give nonsense degrees like creative fiction? That's more or less offering a $50k degree in fan fiction.



Easy money with no accountability.  May I introduce you to our new line of Social Justice degrees?


----------



## Strelok (May 5, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Why the hell are universities allowed to give nonsense degrees like creative fiction? That's more or less offering a $50k degree in fan fiction.



That's precisely why. You can bag $50k, give them a worthless peice of paper, and not worry about any academic accreditation issues because nobody gives a single fuck if a worthless degree is valid or not. It's essentially the hippie dippy version of giving a kid with a sports scholarship a liberal arts degree so you can sell out a basketball arena.

That said, still bummed Syracuse bombed out of the final four against North Carolina of all schools.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 6, 2016)

I'm sure there's a female impersonating checklist joke to be made there somewhere.


----------



## Prince Omicron (May 6, 2016)

Um, this is prolly already covered, but those punch dagger plastic knucks ate totally illegal in the state of california

Openly deploying them to broadcast a general "back off" is almost certainly whats called "brandishing".

Hope he likes orange jumpsuits


----------



## chimpburgers (May 7, 2016)

This tard is more annoying than ADF.





It's no secret that someone as obnoxious and hatable as ADF would comment here too.


----------



## AnOminous (May 7, 2016)

Come up with a believable name you fucking fags!  

I am so sick of Queen Tranny McTrannerton names.


----------



## Ambivalenz (May 7, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This tard is more annoying than ADF.



"Can you let us be oppressed..." Okay.


----------



## Positron (May 7, 2016)

I don't care what you degenerates call yourselves, but we are not "Cis Folx".  We are NORMAL FOLKS.


----------



## Rou (May 7, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This tard is more annoying than ADF.


But his FB is obviously working. But I understand someone who's completely unhinged to still be butthurt.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 7, 2016)

Two possibilities.  Facebook either doesn't care about trans name wank, or they're deliberately trolling it for the lulz.  Either way, it's fucking hilarious.  

Does he think facebook is some sort of legal entitlement?  Maybe if he got some real life support instead of viewing meatspace as a dressup party where he's the pretty princess, he wouldn't need to use a rich dude's messageboard to beg.  Heaven forfend you need to interact with real people using real interpersonal skills.  How cissexist and abletastic.


----------



## AnOminous (May 7, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Two possibilities.  Facebook either doesn't care about tranny name wank, or they're deliberately trolling it for the lulz.  Either way, it's fucking hilarious.
> 
> Does he think facebook is some sort of legal entitlement?  Maybe if he got some real life support instead of viewing meatspace as a dressup party where he's the pretty princess, he wouldn't need to use a rich dude's messageboard to beg.  Heaven forfend you need to interact with real people using real interpersonal skills.  How cissexist and abletastic.



The only reason Facebook cares about names is that they sell them.  Made-up names are worthless to them.

If Cuckerberg could get rid of trannies and their made-up names entirely he would.  It's just not politically feasible.

But that's why the site has its bullshit "Real Name" policy.  Because this vastly profitable Jew company sells names to people.  That's the only profit center Facebook has.  So fucking worthless parasitic potatoes like Phil are utterly useless to Facebook.

They would just as soon kick him off entirely but it would cause a political shitstorm.


----------



## RM 810 (May 7, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This tard is more annoying than ADF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it's only transwomen, no transman has ever gotten into trouble with Facebook over their name, it's all that male privilege.

And lol at the thinking that's it's only the voice that gets him clocked. I'm sure everyone was totally convinced before you started speaking. And honestly even if the voice and look was perfect everyone probably would realise the second he started talking because he never shuts up about how much of a tranny princess he is.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Come up with a believable name you fucking fags!
> 
> I am so sick of Queen Tranny McTrannerton names.



This. Seriously, you'd think if these dipshits actually wanted to fit in with actual women, they wouldn't pick the most pretentious, obnoxious name possible. But no, it's always edgelord names like Phoenix Flame, etc. On the bright side, it does make it much easier to tell apart real transwomen with real gender dysphoria and the Tumbltard attention whores.


----------



## Prince Omicron (May 7, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Come up with a believable name you fucking fags!
> 
> I am so sick of Queen Tranny McTrannerton names.



If their old name is a deadname, and given the style wouldn't it follow that their new name is their strippername?

"My deadname is Charles, but my stripper name is Princez KüüniLingwahhh f-eye-R-pantsx"


----------



## An Ghost (May 7, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> This tard is more annoying than ADF.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.prntscr.com%2Fimg%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2FPkFSr7v.png&hash=290820eda2d6842b5f407dc203b97301
> It's no secret that someone as obnoxious and hatable as ADF would comment here too.


'Cis people should stop commenting on tranny problems and saying shit they know nothing about'
The same way men in dresses should stop acting like they're Latina princess or Native American royalty or they understand the plight of the black man


----------



## Prince Omicron (May 7, 2016)

Lysistrata said:


> This. Seriously, you'd think if these dipshits actually wanted to fit in with actual women, they wouldn't pick the most pretentious, obnoxious name possible. But no, it's always edgelord names like Phoenix Flame, etc. On the bright side, it does make it much easier to tell apart real transwomen with real gender dysphoria and the Tumbltard attention whores.



_It's transmisogyny !!!

_
Nope, it's misinsufferableassholey.

two people come to you that want to work with you - both tran

one is named Kathy Williams and has a put in the hours to learn job-relevant skills

The other is Kween Hypatia Kokslayer and just has facebook posts about hating cis people.

which one is more likely to actually be able to cooperatively work WITH people different than them

(BTW - Kathy Williams isn't an exact real name for privacy concerns, but it's a real transperson)


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 7, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> (BTW - Kathy Williams isn't an exact real name for privacy concerns, but it's a real transperson)


By omission, you've implied that Kween Hypatia Kokslayer _is _an exact real name.

The thread will be glorious.


----------



## Prince Omicron (May 7, 2016)

Or a totally fake one like all those names(hint, im pretty sure the flamecaller family didnt name their kid phoenix too on the nose. They probably went with something more reasonable and actually described the kid. Like Tucson... A son that will tuck)


----------



## DrJonesHat (May 7, 2016)

I've noticed a growing trend amongst the Tumblr crowd to view access to social media as a right. It's not, and the belief that it is points to the poor state of civic education in this country. Freedom of speech means the GOVERNMENT cannot restrict you from saying things (they can in certain cases, but for the most part you can sperg your heart out). But Facebook, Tumblr, Twitter, etc, are not the government. They are all privately owned entities and can set any rules for the use of their service they want. Facebook doesn't even have to let transgendered people change their names if Zuckerburg suddenly decides he hates transpeople and wants to force everyone to use their given name.
 Hell, tomorrow he could decide everyone's Irish and related and we all have the last name O'Malley, even people from the Middle East (which would actually be hilarious). Using social media sites is a PRIVILEGE, not a right. Which is why I laughed at Phil's impotent legal threats in his name change thread. If Phoenix, Phil, Jordan or whoever gets too pushy, Facebook could preemptively ban them as a potential legal risk.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 7, 2016)

DrJonesHat said:


> I've noticed a growing trend amongst the Tumblr crowd to view access to social media as a right. It's not, and the belief that it is points to the poor state of civic education in this country. Freedom of speech means the GOVERNMENT cannot restrict you from saying things (they can in certain cases, but for the most part you can sperg your heart out). But Facebook, Tumblr, Twitter, etc, are not the government. They are all privately owned entities and can set any rules for the use of their service they want. Facebook doesn't even have to let tranny people change their names if Zuckerburg suddenly decides he hates transpeople and wants to force everyone to use their given name.
> Hell, tomorrow he could decide everyone's Irish and related and we all have the last name O'Malley, even people from the Middle East (which would actually be hilarious). Using social media sites is a PRIVILEGE, not a right. Which is why I laughed at Phil's impotent legal threats in his name change thread. If Phoenix, Phil, Jordan or whoever gets too pushy, Facebook could preemptively ban them as a potential legal risk.



But his support network!!!  How will he survive without all his asspatters?  They're so much more helpful than a real life person, after all.  Everyone knows that a tranny without facebook is a homeless, jobless, desperate waif.  Oh, hang on...


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 14, 2016)

Looks like Phoenix has blocked Phil or disabled/got banned on facebook. Phil's tags no longer work.

Edit: update: he doesn't appear in Phil's friends list as well.


----------



## Rou (May 14, 2016)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Looks like Phoenix has blocked Phil or disabled/got banned on facebook. Phil's tags no longer work.
> 
> Edit: update: he doesn't appear in Phil's friends list as well.


That was fast.


----------



## Smutley (May 14, 2016)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Looks like Phoenix has blocked Phil or disabled/got banned on facebook. Phil's tags no longer work.
> 
> Edit: update: he doesn't appear in Phil's friends list as well.



Twitter, Gofundme, imtotallydesperate, and okcupid accounts are all down as well.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 14, 2016)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Looks like Phoenix has blocked Phil or disabled/got banned on facebook. Phil's tags no longer work.
> 
> Edit: update: he doesn't appear in Phil's friends list as well.


Wow, no more 2-hour phonecalls?  Best buds fell out so soon?  It's almost like Phil isn't someone you'd want to associate with or something.

Tbf, Dave (can't remember his real name and I'm not using that stupid tranny name)  is probably the same kind of personality.  But I do wonder if he got pissed off with the negative attention that comes with being associated with Phil?

Phil's back to tagging Kylie Brooks in every post, I guess.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 14, 2016)

Smutley said:


> Twitter, Gofundme, imtotallydesperate, and okcupid accounts are all down as well.



So tango down? We inadvertently got him to quit the internet?
Maybe he dropped the whole tranny bit, changed his name to Steve and got a job on an assembly line.


----------



## An Ghost (May 15, 2016)

'Those damn kiwi farmers were stalking me cause of Phil! They're attacking my lively hood by causing me to quit the Internet! And not a single one donated to a tran.s woman in need!'


----------



## Baguette (May 15, 2016)

Damn I was looking forward to more of this tranny's rageposting.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 15, 2016)

Pretty sure he'll pop up again in the usual haunts soon, maybe with a different transona.  Attention whores like him can't keep away from online asspats for long.  After all, muh support networx!


----------



## Pikimon (May 15, 2016)

The really prominent chin, high forehead and strong jawline does not do them any favors.


----------



## Darndirty (May 15, 2016)

Lysistrata said:


> This. Seriously, you'd think if these dipshits actually wanted to fit in with actual women, they wouldn't pick the most pretentious, obnoxious name possible. But no, it's always edgelord names like Phoenix Flame, etc. On the bright side, it does make it much easier to tell apart real transwomen with real gender dysphoria and the Tumbltard attention whores.



They don't want to fit in, they want to be "oppressed" It's a fetish for them.


----------



## An Ghost (May 15, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Pretty sure he'll pop up again in the usual haunts soon,


Like a..... Phoenix from the ashes?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 18, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> Like a..... Phoenix from the ashes?


Funny you should mention that....



Spoiler: Still e-begging


----------



## Prince Omicron (May 20, 2016)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Funny you should mention that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the fuck does that site work?

I mean it looks like some sort of cheesy paypal, but how do people get directed to it? I mean where's thee beg-hook


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (May 20, 2016)

Prince Omicron said:


> How the fuck does that site work?


It's looks like its a bank in some tax haven country that uses the app to launder funds.


----------



## Twrx (May 20, 2016)

I wonder if he's ever worked an honest days work .


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (May 20, 2016)

Twrx said:


> I wonder if he's ever worked an honest days work .


Tweeting and writing shit on facebook is "work" to these people.  Kylie Brooks demanded $100 when someone quoted one of his tweets.  Apparently it's hard work being a crossdressing grifter.


----------



## An Ghost (May 20, 2016)

Twrx said:


> I wonder if he's ever worked an honest days work .


He also claimed to be a sex worker, I'm sure that's where Phil got the idea from. He's the tranny Joker I'm confident he got super laid all the time too.


----------



## Twrx (May 20, 2016)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> Tweeting and writing shit on facebook is "work" to these people.  Kylie Brooks demanded $100 when someone quoted one of his tweets.  Apparently it's hard work being a crossdressing grifter.




That makes me want to get a Twitter account, and qoute all of his tweets.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (May 20, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> He also claimed to be a sex worker, I'm sure that's where Phil got the idea from. He's the tranny Joker I'm confident he got super laid all the time too.


Phil has been claiming to be a sex worker since before he left Philadelphia.


----------



## Smutley (May 27, 2016)

The Joker deleted his account, and reactivated it again with a new fake tranny name.  





https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100012307597757&fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab

This was done so he could make a fake youcaring page and ebeg for his friends while most likely keeping the money for himself.
https://www.youcaring.com/julz-rich-576518


----------



## An Ghost (May 27, 2016)

Smutley said:


> The Joker deleted his account, and reactivated it again with a new fake tranny name.
> View attachment 98921
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100012307597757&fref=pb&hc_location=friends_tab
> ...


I still see his old account (but 99% of the friends between the 2 accounts are the same.) Phoenix is aware of his page here so the 2nd one will probably be ... Transitioned to.
He says the fund raising page is for his sister, who is a Lakota Native American. Being a white west coast male wasn't good enough for Phoenix I guess and he has to pretend to give a shit about Native American substance abuse. All so somebody can keep their truck or its bye bye for the reserve.


----------

